# 方言：膝盖



## Wesley To

据《中国民间方言词典》(海口：南海出版公司，1994)载：
膝盖在济南叫波罗盖，北京叫波罗盖儿，沈阳叫波棱盖儿。
粤语受北方语音影响，也产生了这种讲法；又因粤人熟悉菠萝这种水果，所以又会写作"菠萝盖"。

我在想"欂栌"与"菠萝"的关系，您会这样叫膝盖吗?
谢谢！


----------



## Lucia_zwl

东北话里一般把o音发成e，有些声母、韵母、声调的组合在标准普通话里是不存在的，所以这些发音也就没有对应的汉字。比如“膝盖”，“标准”东北话叫be3 le gair4，第一个不是“bo1”，第二个也不是“leng2”。如果非要写出来的话，可以写成“拨了盖儿”，第一个字可以用任意发“bo1”音的字代替。



Wesley To said:


> 我在想"欂栌"与"菠萝"的关系，您会这样叫膝盖吗?


呃。。。什么关系？你是说发音还是什么？


----------



## Youngfun

Lucia_zwl said:


> “标准”东北话


东北三省哪儿的话算标准？哈尔滨么？


----------



## tarlou

河北也叫 跛了盖儿
北方好像都这么叫吧。。


----------



## Lucia_zwl

Youngfun said:


> 东北三省哪儿的话算标准？哈尔滨么？


东三省都差不多，这个带引号的“标准”是相对于非东北地区的话说的，呵呵~你要是非让我说个标准的，这不是让我得罪人呢么~


tarlou said:


> 河北也叫 跛了盖儿
> 北方好像都这么叫吧。。


那我就不确定了，“北方”这个概念比较大，比较模糊。。。


----------



## AquisM

膝盖在粤语里的确有菠萝盖这个称呼，但通常不是叫"膝头(哥)"吗？还有，粤语里菠萝盖和膝头不是代表着不同的部位吗？膝头是指大腿跟小腿连接的部位，而菠萝盖是特别指位于那个部位的膝盖骨，对吧？


----------



## Wesley To

Lucia_zwl said:


> 东北话里一般把o音发成e，有些声母、韵母、声调的组合在标准普通话里是不存在的，所以这些发音也就没有对应的汉字。比如“膝盖”，“标准”东北话叫be3 le gair4，第一个不是“bo1”，第二个也不是“leng2”。如果非要写出来的话，可以写成“拨了盖儿”，第一个字可以用任意发“bo1”音的字代替。
> 
> 呃。。。什么关系？你是说发音还是什么？



是这样的，看了一些文章说粤语里"菠萝盖"的"菠萝"正写是"欂栌"，所以想知道其它地方会什麽叫。“拨了盖儿” 听起来很像粤语里的"菠萝盖"，“拨了盖儿” 你们常用吗？



AquisM said:


> 膝盖在粤语里的确有菠萝盖这个称呼，但通常不是叫"膝头(哥)"吗？还有，粤语里菠萝盖和膝头不是代表着不同的部位吗？膝头是指大腿跟小腿连接的部位，而菠萝盖是特别指位于那个部位的膝盖骨，对吧？



对，正确是膝盖骨。谢谢提醒。


----------



## Lucia_zwl

Wesley To said:


> 是这样的，看了一些文章说粤语里"菠萝盖"的"菠萝"正写是"欂栌"，所以想知道其它地方会什麽叫。“拨了盖儿” 听起来很像粤语里的"菠萝盖"，“拨了盖儿” 你们常用吗？


嗯，挺常用的。


----------



## stellari

山西的很多地方称之为“圪膝盖” （圪的IPA发音是/kəʔ/）。“波棱盖”等词可能更流行于官话片。


----------



## khoo1993

说粤语的表示，菠萝盖说的少


----------



## Youngfun

对，刚刚查了粤语的伪鸡百颗，“欂栌盖”（俗称“菠萝盖”）指的是“膝盖骨” (patulla)，非“膝盖” (knee)。

我家的方言叫做“脚屈头”，或“脚窟头”（汉子怎么写有争议），跟肩膀对应：肢胛头。


----------



## SuperXW

欂栌 是什么……？完全不认识……


----------



## HYCHIN

我問我媽, 她說膝頭哥和菠蘿蓋是一樣的. 不過我覺得膝頭哥是指一個部位, 而菠蘿蓋係一塊骨.

例如, bend your knees (不知普通話怎樣說)
粵語最常說 "屈埋對腳" ("腳"在粵語中可以指腿或足部)
"屈埋膝頭哥" 都可以說的
不過不會說 "屈埋菠蘿蓋"


----------

